# Slingshot cake



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A while back I showed my daughter a slingshot made by our friend Byudzai, & being the gent he is, he sent it our way. It's her favourite sling; she uses almost exclusively. For my b-day, she talked her mother into having a friend of her's who does "cake art" bake for me a cake in its image. Thought you guys might get a kick out of it...I know I did!









...thanks for lookin' fellas. I'll be sure to have a slice on your behalf


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey TT, :wave:

Happy Birthday! Man, that cake is great! Send me some with the red on it, that left fork looks about right.

He he,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy birthday brother. That cake looks amazing and it came with love......there is no better cake in my opinion. All the best to you on the upcoming year.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday TT ! That is a great cake . Very thoughtful on behalf of the loved ones .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

feliz cumpleanos !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey happy happy and what a cool cake


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------

